# 10" sliding compound mitre saw



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

You didn't mention the make or model. Each has its own unique characteristics. If it were mine I would dial up the specs off the manufacturer's web site to see specifically what it is capable of doing. Just off the cuff a 10" might be able to make a 3 1/2" 0 degree vertical cut... meaning it will chop a 4x4 at a right angle., but once again it depends on the model. I know the Hitachi C10FSB can only do 3-11/32". So more info pleeeese!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yup
All models are different
The specs should be listed on the box or website
Somewhere you can check them w/o buying

If they are not, then do not buy it, regardless of price


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

Its a Mastercrat Maximum saw. Avail. at Canadian Tire in Canada. I'm sure its made by another much larger conglomerate but who knows.

Mastercraft Maximum are considered "high-end DIY tools" and have a great reputation here in Canada. I'll check the box / manual when I get home I guess!


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just FYI, here's the saw: http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443298920&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672968&bmUID=1187273767992

Doesn't give details on the website but I recall the box probably does -- it had a big chart that I didn't read last night. LOL! Either way, nice saw that I can't wait to use!


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

I see now... this is just a gloat. Hey, no problem with gloating about your new tool, but don't send everybody out on a wild goose chase if you haven't even taken the time to open the box and discover this information for yourself. :bangin:

PS: You can't even get into that web site without a canadian postal code.

See: http://www.canadianwoodworking.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17456


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> I see now... this is just a gloat. Hey, no problem with gloating about your new tool, but don't send everybody out on a wild goose chase if you haven't even taken the time to open the box and discover this information for yourself. :bangin:
> 
> PS: You can't even get into that web site without a canadian postal code.
> 
> See: http://www.canadianwoodworking.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17456http://www.canadianwoodworking.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17456


Kind of a gloat, yes. 

didn't know about the postal code thing -- never came across that problem since I guess its all stored in my computers' cache anyhow. Sorry 'bout that!

THANKS for the link -- slightly different model # but likely the same saw repackaged with the 2nd blade. I'll keep an eye on its trueness and obviously for the smoke show... LOL!

Cheers.
Eric


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

If it has trouble cutting a large diameter piece of stock: Do a sliding cut from front to rear cutting a portion of the stock (30% -50%), then do a repeat cut - front to rear to cut thru the rest of it....or do a 3rd pass to complete the cut....


----------

